# encadrés



## savama

qualcuno saprebbe dirmi cosa significa in questo contesto : encadrés?

"Elle avait pris l'avion, privilège des encadrés."  

Grazie.


----------



## Born to be alive

Potrebbe riferirsi a quei lavoratori che, pur non avendo precisi incarichi dirigenziali (gerarchicamente stanno appena sotto ai manager), svolgono attività di grande responsabilità ed importanza in azienda e che quindi godono di determinati privilegi. In italiano li definiamo in modo simile, ovvero "quadri".


----------



## savama

perfetto, grazie mille =D


----------



## matoupaschat

Ci sarebbe un'altra maniera di capire il termine "encadrés". In una ditta succede spesso che i personaggi di rilievo (importanti o storici) della casa abbiano il ritratto *incorniciato* appeso al muro. Preferisco questa interpretazione, ma niente è sicuro. Come lo avevo già espresso in un altro thread, dovrei leggere tutta la pagina se non tutto il libro per farmi un'opinione più fondata.
Bon weekend


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Buongiorno a tutti.

Dato che "l'encadrement d'une entreprise" credo che sia "la dirigenza d'un'azienda", mi viene fatto di pensare che il participio sostantivato "encadrés" nella frase di savama indichi proprio quelli che da noi chiamiamo "quadri", come suggerisce Born.

GS


----------



## matoupaschat

Era anche la mia prima reazione, Giorgio, ma mi è venuto un dubbio ripercorrendo i thread di Savama. Quel libro sembra speciale, se hai presente...


----------



## matoupaschat

Dato l'effetto stranissimo prodotto da "les encadrés" mi sa che dovresti considerare l'uso di "inquadrati" in italiano, il gioco di parole non sembra peggio in una lingua che nell'altra


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Scusate, amici, ma potreste dire anche a me di che libro si tratta? Matou e savama sembrano riferirvisi con l'aria dei "compari". Mi sento escluso.  

GS


----------

